# GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review : GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion band*



















*Glashütte* means "_glassworks_"&#8230;


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion band*

vintage as hell pretty good and great strap....


Reno said:


> *Glashütte* means "_glassworks_"&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion band*



Kid_A said:


> vintage as hell pretty good and great strap....


Thanks Kid_A ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Beige leather strap*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Beige leather strap*

Great looking retro watch on both the straps and bracelet. Nice pictures too.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Beige leather strap*



Nokie said:


> Great looking retro watch on both the straps and bracelet. Nice pictures too.


Thanks a lot Nokie ! Glad you like'em


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Hornback strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • 'German' fabric strap ;-)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • '2 Chocolates' fabric strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • 'Chestnut' bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Kaki nylon strap*


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

Lovely dial textures!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Khaki nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Mesh band*


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

That is a tremendous looking Spezimatic watch on all the straps and sweaters.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/glash%DCtte-spezimatic-1004127.html Reno's original post when having acquired this classic.


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

*Re: GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Expansion band*

WOW, Amazing piece I love the brushed case!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • 2 tone bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Maroon leather*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Glashütte Original - Exposition historique - Expo & salons - WorldTempus

Google Translate : https://translate.google.fr/transla...tte-original-exposition-historique-20682.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GLASHÜTTE Spezimatic • Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ostrich leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PU leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ostrich leather strap*


----------

